# Apartment got bug-bombed



## Conteuse (Sep 25, 2006)

The storage area in the other side of our 700-sq-ft apartment was apparently harboring fleas. We didn't see any in our place, but our landlord found them in the storage area and decided to bug-bomb both the storage area and our apartment.

There was no talking him out of it, and there was very little notice given. We had to leave for 48 hours, and when we came back I couldn't smell any chemicals but my throat got sore. It's been almost a week now, and my throat is still getting a little sore when I sit on the couch or chair that was nearest to where the "bomb" went off. I've had the windows open and have been running fans and everything.

My military husband says that those foggers contain so much poison that the Geneva Convention has outlawed their use on humans.

I was able to use bed-sheets to cover some of the furniture, but I don't know if it did any good or not. If the stuff is actually a gas, doesn't that mean it permeates through fabric?

Anyway, I need to know the best way to detox my house after this. I've washed all the kitchen surfaces, but what about the walls? Do I need to re-wash all my clean clothes if they were hanging out? What about the mattresses on our beds? Bedding? Dishes in the cabinets? Carpet?

I'm stressing out like you wouldn't believe, over this. Please, I need some encouragement and guidance. I know I don't want these toxins in my home, but I have no idea how to clean them up.

Oh, and the landlord happens to be a close family member. Any suggestions of complaints or anything against him will not be useful. 

Help!


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't have any helpful info for you, but just wanted say I feel your pain. My house suddenly became overrun, and I mean seriously overrun, with roaches a couple of years ago. It started slowly and then on the day of that Easter earthquake a couple of years ago, they just went apeshit crazy. I tried everything natural I could get my hands on, and tried to live with them because I couldn't stand the idea of poisons, but in the end I felt like I was risking our psychological health for a smallish (I hope!) risk to our physical health. I still hate that we did it though! (We ended up tenting the place, which isn't supposed to be nearly as bad for you as the other forms of poisons they use to kill roaches.)

After the tenting we did all the things you're doing, aired out and wiped up and washed all of the clothes/linens (though we were lucky to have been able to bag a ton of our stuff). Afterwards my house was a lot cleaner than beforehand, that's for sure. But I know the feeling of watching your child rolling around on the floor and feeling.... ugh.

Have you read up on the particular poisons used? I was really surprised to find out that the stuff they use for tenting isn't supposed to be so bad. Maybe there's a chance this stuff isn't either?


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh man..... That's my worst nightmare. Yes, the pesticides in a bug bomb are gaseous, and yes, they permeate all fabric and settle on hard surfaces. Wash all floors and surfaces thoroughly, steam clean your carpet to death (I HATE carpet. It's a death trap.) I know it's too little too late, but the landlord cannot legally go into your place without enough notice and bug bomb if you don't want him to. He should have had you remove your furniture and bag all of your clothes. I've never even heard of anyone bug bombing without these measures.
Family friend or not, I would punch that idiot right between the eyes.

Hug, mama!


----------

